# Dead Ethernet Ports on HR22



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I've had an issue for the last month or so with my HR22 that has me totally stumped. One day it just totally disappeared from my network. I can't access On Demand and my Nomad/Genie Go and none of my other receivers can see it.

I have been running my Whole Home DVR over gigabit ethernet since it was in the BETA stage, and I had continued to do so even after DECA came out.

My cat has been known to chew on wires so I replaced the ethernet cable from my switch to my DVR and it didn't change anything.

I have tried both ports on my DVR.

I have tried different ports on my ethernet switch (and verified all ports work with my other devices like PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, Blu Ray player, etc).

I have rebooted the DVR, rebooted my router, rebooted my switch, reset network defaults, tried putting in static IPs again, reset to defaults on the DVR (or whatever it is that resets everything but keeps your recordings).

Finally I went ahead last week and ordered 3 DECA adapters off Amazon and hooked them up to my 3 DVRs. The two HR21s still see each other fine and Whole Home works great between them over DECA now (I haven't really noticed any difference between it and my gigbit ethernet though). The HR22 still doesn't appear on the network at all. I did not get a cinema connect kit so I am not hooked up to the internet at all with any of my DVRs right now (and also can't use my Genie Go). They are all back to using the 169.xxxxxxx IP addresses like they should since they are not hooked up to my router. But like I said the HR22 still does not show up on the network. The lights on the DECA behind the HR22 are both lit up green and it appears to be working fine.

Is it possible that the ethernet ports on my DVR are just shot? Any other ideas on how to troubleshoot/fix this?

Right now I am just concentrating on trying to watch everything off of it, because I figure I am most likely going to have to call in for a replacement.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try a Network / Repeat Network setup. . . The 22 also has 2 Ethernet ports, only the top should be used. Do the lights on it come on when you plug the pigtail from the DECA or known good Ethernet in?

If it's close to your router, plug it in and see if it gets a DHCP address. Otherwise, ports do fail.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

There is a small chance the eathernet port shut down. to reboot the port disconect the deca and eathernet from the unit reset network defualts, UNPLUG the receiver for 30 seconds, plug the eathernet back in and plug the unit back in. let it boot than check the network connection.
or you can plug some deice into the second port of the unit and see if it reads a internet connection it functions as a pass through connection. (i have non-wifi blu ray player conected this way works fine just a tad slower than when had it in a bridge.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I've had an issue for the last month or so with my HR22 that has me totally stumped. One day it just totally disappeared from my network. I can't access On Demand and my Nomad/Genie Go and none of my other receivers can see it.
> 
> I have been running my Whole Home DVR over gigabit ethernet since it was in the BETA stage, and I had continued to do so even after DECA came out.
> 
> ...


My HR21-200 just dropped its network/WHDVR connection this afternoon - right in the middle of a show that I was watching.

I hate to piggyback/hijack, but I too would be interested in what troubleshooting options are out there that I could do prior to calling to have this box replaced.

My HR24 and H24 both show up in my router's attached devices list, but the HR21 isn't showing up any more. I can see the HR24 from the H24, but the HR21 is totally gone from my WH network.

I've tried network setup and get errors on Network and Internet, so it is obvious that the DECA and Ethernet are messed up. Could the DECA box itself be bad? I know the internet that comes out of this particular DECA unit is working because I'm using a switch to split it to both the DTV box and my Blu-Ray player. The Blu-Ray is connected to the internet just fine, which tells me that likely the ethernet port on the HR21 is the culprit, but that is about all I can do troubleshooting wise.

Any other ideas?


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> My HR21-200 just dropped its network/WHDVR connection this afternoon - right in the middle of a show that I was watching.
> 
> I hate to piggyback/hijack, but I too would be interested in what troubleshooting options are out there that I could do prior to calling to have this box replaced.
> 
> ...


Beerstalker - FYI, I followed the troubleshooting technique above - removed ethernet cable, reset network, reboot, plugged ethernet back in, setup the IP address, etc. via advanced setup and tried to connect again. I noticed initially there were no lights on the ethernet port, but after resetting the network, rebooting, etc., lights started flashing again - so apparently the port got turned off for some reason.

I'm now back in business.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> Try a Network / Repeat Network setup. . . The 22 also has 2 Ethernet ports, only the top should be used. Do the lights on it come on when you plug the pigtail from the DECA or known good Ethernet in?
> 
> If it's close to your router, plug it in and see if it gets a DHCP address. Otherwise, ports do fail.


I've done the reset network defaults, repeat network setup and all that stuff numerous times. It always defaults back to a 169.xxxxxxx IP address but never hooks up to any of my other receivers.

I know you are normally supposed to only use the top port, and that is what I have been using for the last few years, but when this problem started happening I have tried both to try to get it fixed.

It is not close to my router, but I did try switching ethernet ports on the switch it plugs into, and switching ethernet cables, it never got a new 192.xxxxxxxx IP address from my router. I tried setting one up manually, but it never worked.



otaliema said:


> There is a small chance the eathernet port shut down. to reboot the port disconect the deca and eathernet from the unit reset network defualts, UNPLUG the receiver for 30 seconds, plug the eathernet back in and plug the unit back in. let it boot than check the network connection.
> or you can plug some deice into the second port of the unit and see if it reads a internet connection it functions as a pass through connection. (i have non-wifi blu ray player conected this way works fine just a tad slower than when had it in a bridge.


I have not tried this, and have never even heard of it before. I will have to try it tonight if I get time. I was busy last night and didn't get a chance to check this thread, or even watch TV in my theater room last night so I didn't try anything. Thanks for the suggestion, I hope it works.

Funny thing is, I have three DVRs and the two upstairs I have been using the second ethernet port on to go to my Blu-Ray players even though you aren't supposed to do that (I only use it to update firmware on my players, not for streaming video or anything like that so I don't think it's a big deal). The HR22 in my theater room that I am having trouble with is the only one that has never had anything plugged into the second ethernet port (because I have an 8 way gigabit switch there that everything plugs into).


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I tried and no luck. I unplugged the ethernet cable and reset network defaults. Then I rebooted the receiver and pulled the power cord after the lights went out. I left it unplugged for about half an hour and then plugged it back in. When it booted back up I plugged in the ethernet cable and then reset network defaults again. I'm still not able to see either of my other DVRs. 

My network settings now show
IP Adress 169.254.0.208
Subnet Mask 255.255.0.0
Default gateway and DNS are blank.

Link local 169.254.0.208


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Beerstalker said:


> Well I tried and no luck. I unplugged the ethernet cable and reset network defaults. Then I rebooted the receiver and pulled the power cord after the lights went out. I left it unplugged for about half an hour and then plugged it back in. When it booted back up I plugged in the ethernet cable and then reset network defaults again. I'm still not able to see either of my other DVRs.
> 
> My network settings now show
> IP Adress 169.254.0.208
> ...


Did you plug the unit in than the Ethernet or Ethernet than unit? the order is important. it's like when connecting a external drive. Needs to be Ethernet than unit on restart. 
Also check your MAC address. thats located in more system info if it's FFF's your NIC is toast and you will need to call to get a replacement unit. 
If it's a random set of letters & numbers it's ok.
Your DECA could be shot, remove it and connect your unit to you 8 port bridge you have there see if you can get TV app's or VOD sevices on the unit. if you can call D* and ask for a new DECA they should send one no cost for you.

And Great to hear Drummerboy.

As far as the Ethernet port turning off it's not something that is common knowledge even with in the advanced techs at D*, way back when D* had a networking troubleshooting team, several of my good friends and my roommate at the time where in the team so I learned a ton of lesser known information about the networking of the D* receivers. Engineers say it's not valid anymore but more than half time it still works.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I turned the receiver back on and let it start up completely and show live TV before I plugged the ethernet port back in. I can try it the other way around if I need to. Probably not until Sunday night though as I am going out of town for the weekend.

The Mac Address was a series of random letters and numbers. I didn't post it because I was worried about posting that on the internet. Wasn't sure if posting that could open my stuff up for hackers.

Like I said, this all started back when I was on unsupported ethernet Whole Home DVR, and I just added the DECA last week trying to fix it. I really don't think the DECA is bad, but I guess I can try hooking back up to the ethernet switch again if you think that might help. The last time I had it hooked up that way nothing I would do could get it to hook up to my network or the internet. It kept the 169.xxxxx IP address rather than getting a 192.xxxxx address from my router.

I'm thinking Sunday night I'll be on the phone with DirecTV trying to get them to send me a replacement DVR. What does everyone think my chances of getting it replaced for this are? Are they going to try telling me this isn't a valid reason for replacement like they try telling people with bad HDMI ports. Or am I better off just telling them it won't turn on at all rather than having to jump through hoops for a couple hours trying everything I've already tried all over again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Or am I better off just telling them it won't turn on at all rather than having to jump through hoops for a couple hours trying everything I've already tried all over again.


that is your best bet. just tell them is dead.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

No your receiver is fine the port is probably just turned off or the DECA is dead. your MAC address being a randoms set of numbers means the networking card is ok. so unless the internal connections are broken between the port and card (which is highly unlikely) we just need to get it back and up going. 
I would save replacing the receiver as the last resort to solve the issue. 
Check your DECA first.
Do you have a power light? (steady green) Yes next step, no but have sat signal, replace DECA.
Do you have a C-Link light (Blinking or steady green/yellow/orange) Yes next step, No but have sat signal, Replace DECA.

Do the port reset again following the steps in this order; (re-listing to clear an confusion)
Disconnect Ethernet AND DECA from the unit.
Reset network defaults.
Unplug unit for 30 seconds to one minute
Reconnect DECA and Ethernet to unit
Plug in receiver. Let boot up
Run Network test to determine if it working.

I did this over 200 times in 3 years on the phones. 98% of the time if the steps where not followed in that order we it didn't work, the other 2% was just the unit being stubborn on the first/second/third reboot and this one worked. That might sound like a lot but take in-to account on average when I was full time phone support I took 500 calls a month.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Both lights on the DECA are green.

The network port lights on the receiver light up and flash.

I checked both of those again last night when I tried your steps (albeit incorrectly).

When you say disconnect the DECA do you mean disconnect both it's ethernet and coax connections?

I agree that replacing the receiver is the last resort. It still works fine other than this, and I have about 27 hours of recordings on it (I had a lot more but have concentrated on deleting stuff off it, and watching as much as I can since I think it is going to need replaced). I really need to get the Whole Home Working agian though, because with the new baby I don't get to spend near as much time watching TV in the theater room as I would like, I find myself watching most of it upstairs in the living room or bedroom (if I get to watch any at all).


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah remove the DECA coax as well to be on the safe side to ensure that the port is reset.

And congrats on the new little bundle of joy they are great part of life, i have two my self. love em 

and yes MRV is a must with little ones


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Tried your steps as printed once last night and it was still a no go. Decided I will give it one more try with power being disconnected longer. I unplugged the DECA's coax and ethernet again, reset network defaults again, and shut down the DVR. I have left it unplugged since then (around 7PM last night) and I will plug it in tonight and see if it starts working. If it still isn't working I think I'm just gonna have to give up. It's too much of a PITA to reach the coax/ethernet connectors on the back of this DVR to keep messing with this to try to get it to work.

Now the question will be if DirecTV offers me a free upgrade to a Genie instead of just swapping this DVR out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Now the question will be if DirecTV offers me a free upgrade to a Genie instead of just swapping this DVR out.


Only way to find out us by calling them...


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Well it still didn't work, so I went ahead and called DirecTV and have a replacement DVR on the way. 

Getting a deal on the Genie was a no go, at least with the CSR I was talking to. Not that big of a deal to me, but figured if I was going to have to replace one of my DVRs I might as well see if I could get one.

I do hope I get an HR24 for a replacement of the HR22 though. It would be nice to get rid of the external DECA in my theater room rack. I will deal with it if it ends up being another HR22 or an HR23 though.

I will not accept an HR21 though, as I can't deal with the loss in recording space. My HR22 was usually around 70-80% full. And an external hard drive is not something I am interested in dealing with (and I shouldn't have to).


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Beerstalker said:


> Well it still didn't work, so I went ahead and called DirecTV and have a replacement DVR on the way.
> 
> I will not accept an HR21 though, as I can't deal with the loss in recording space. My HR22 was usually around 70-80% full. And an external hard drive is not something I am interested in dealing with (and I shouldn't have to).


Sorry to hear that didn't work.

As far as a replacement HR21 goes all refurb'ed HR21's have a 500 GB drive in them it's part of teh standard replacement process. We had too many complaints that went something like this "My DVR that died was 100 hours and you sent me a 50 hour unit as replacement!?!?! I want the other 50 hours back" and a another unit had to be special ordered in the back end systems that takes 3-5 days to process and ugg was just not pretty so they made it refurb policy to replace all 300 GB drives with 500 GB drives upon return. 
Long story short you will get at 100 hour unit no matter the model type once it arrives.


----------

